# campagnolo vs non-campognolo cables



## knightev

*campagnolo vs non-campagnolo cables*

hello,

question:

when running a campagnolo group, are campagnolo cables the best cables to complement it? there are bunches of other options, and was just wondering if people had any comments on running campagnolo with jagwire or gore or any others, and what the results were. it might be a bit hard to quantify, or maybe it is easy... either way, i am curious!

thanks,

e

p.s. i just realized i spelled campagnolo wrong in the title of this thread. i am truly sorry. i am ashamed.


----------



## kbwh

I would not run anything but Campagnolo. 
Why bother?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

I'd be interested to hear user comment on Gore cablesets for Campagnolo.


----------



## ericjacobsen3

Gore cables still have issues losing their coating near the lever after a few month's use. I also have not heard that they have ever rolled out the smaller housing diameter needed to run housing all the way up to Ultra/ Powershift levers. I used the newer "better" cables inside campy housing at the bar.

For two months Gore will feel a bit smoother than Campy but after that there is big trouble. Not worth it.


----------



## David Loving

kbwh said:


> I would not run anything but Campagnolo.
> Why bother?


I'm the same. I never run any cables but Campagnolo


----------



## BlueMasi1

*Jagwire*

I have and still use Jagwire cables and housing and they work just as well and OEM Campy. The caveat to this is that bike bikes are equipped with older (pre Ultra/Powershift) Ergo levers.


----------



## knightev

kbwh said:


> I would not run anything but Campagnolo.
> *Why bother?*


because i'm curious like a cat.


----------



## roadworthy

I wouldn't run Gore. I have run Shimano SP-41 housing...and Jagwire Rip Cord cables on a few Campy set ups. They work flawlessly. I don't believe in sealed cables.
I start with Campy cable sets and then end up piece mealing them with Shimano housing and Jagwire Rip cord. If you ride a XL bike like I do then the 2000mm rear derailleur cable isn't long enough...Jagwire makes a 2300 Campy derailleur cable. Just transfer the rear cable to the front if you want to conserve cables.
Hope that helps.


----------



## raymonda

I've ridden campy for 30 years and have 4 bikes with Campy on them, both old and new. IMO, Any good stainless steel cable will work just as well. As well as any good cable housing.


----------



## cs1

raymonda said:


> I've ridden campy for 30 years and have 4 bikes with Campy on them, both old and new. IMO, Any good stainless steel cable will work just as well. As well as any good cable housing.


I was under the impression the only real difference was in the stop at the end of the derailleur cables. Campy has a smaller end than Shimano.


----------



## raymonda

cs1 said:


> I was under the impression the only real difference was in the stop at the end of the derailleur cables. Campy has a smaller end than Shimano.


True, but 10 seconds with a dremmel can reduces the size of the stop head. Also, many of the cable manufacturers now offer Campy compatable cable heads.

Honestly, outside of when I buy a new Campy group set, I have never replaced the cables with Campy cables. The main reasons being the expense and most shops don't carry them.


----------



## knightev

i read something somewhere about "yokozuna" cables or something being some sort of god-send. can't remember if that was on here or elsewhere, and i am too lazy to look further into it. . .


----------



## bottecchia_eja

knightev said:


> hello,
> 
> question:
> 
> when running a campagnolo group, are campagnolo cables the best cables to complement it? there are bunches of other options, and was just wondering if people had any comments on running campagnolo with jagwire or gore or any others, and what the results were. it might be a bit hard to quantify, or maybe it is easy... either way, i am curious!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> e
> 
> p.s. i just realized i spelled campagnolo wrong in the title of this thread. i am truly sorry. i am ashamed.


I used Nokon cables for my C59 build.




















And you must do penance for misspelling Campagnolo...you must take a picture of Santo Tullio Campagnolo and light a candle every day for a whole week.


----------



## David Loving

Very nice Colnago


----------



## bottecchia_eja

David Loving said:


> Very nice Colnago


Thanks!


----------



## cs1

raymonda said:


> Honestly, outside of when I buy a new Campy group set, I have never replaced the cables with Campy cables. The main reasons being the expense and most shops don't carry them.


I revived the thread now that I'm in the market for a new set of cables & casings. I can't find genuine Campy Ergo cables anymore. There are a lot of the newer style out though. They are a lot more expensive though.


----------



## C-40

I've bought all of my Campy parts from the UK for years, since the prices are so much lower. I stock up and order several years worth of cables, chains, cassettes and tires, so I'm never left without parts. I use Shimano 4mm housing - it's cheap and works well.

CABLES GEAR


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Two handy little search sites (neither perfect but are useful as a starting point):
Frugal Rouleur
Byke


----------



## CheapSkate

I mostly used Campy cables and housing in the past. Recently though I tried Jagwire housing (the basic stuff, not the L3) and I can't tell any difference. Likewise I tried Campy cables, Jagwire stainless and Ripcords. Again I can't tell any difference. I am _very_ skeptical of the Teflon coating on Ripcords, disassembling after even a few dozen miles, the Teflon had worn off by rubbing on the housing.

I did not get on with the Shimano SP-41 stuff sold by the metre. It has grease along its length, maybe that was my problem. I didn't spend huge amounts of time on it. But it was sticky for me. Others seem to get on fine with it, so I don't understand why.

My only beef with the Campy housing is you have to buy a whole bike's worth (brakes etc) at a time. Even if you just want to replace eg the noodle to the RD. Hence the interest in Jagwire.


----------



## PixelPaul

Anyone ever try Campy inner cables with Jagwire housing? My Athena group came with black Campy cable housing and I would like to try the celeste Jagwire housing, wondering if I could just swap it out?


----------



## oldroadie_nc

I installed Yokozuno cables & housing on my Look 2 years ago, mainly because Excel had them on sale and I wanted the white housing. They are still working great, though I really can't say that they ever have worked any better than Campy.


----------



## cs1

Sven_Nijs said:


> Two handy little search sites (neither perfect but are useful as a starting point):
> Frugal Rouleur
> Byke


The Frugal Rouler has nice little iphone app too. Thanks for the link.


----------

